# "Who's there?" the 5th piano piece for my bundle



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi again!
I'm posting maybe too often these days, but here is the next piece for my Children Music collection, although I am thinking of changing this. Maybe the pieces are too difficult for children after all and should I give them mainly numbers instead of titles. Any way... this one is called "Who's there?". Like the other four, it's short and in the typical a-b-a form.

http://www.andrevanharen.com/forchildren.htm

André


----------

